# canon eos 1100d mount converter



## wright4751 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi I have a canon eos 1100d and it has bayonet fittings can I find an adapter to convert the fitting to take screw in lens
many thanks wright4751


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 22, 2014)

Let me google that for you


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 22, 2014)

You want an EOS to M42 adapter

http://www.amazon.com/Fotodiox-07LAm42eosP-Chrome-Adapter-Thread/dp/B001G4P9YG


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 22, 2014)

Well that being said, what type of lenses are you looking at mounting to the camera?


----------

